# 4 valves vs 8 valves pros cons?



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

so i have a few questions about valve set ups?
Fist will 4 vs 8 change the handling of the car since the front two and rear two bags are on the same valve then they can transfer air pressure from ons side to the other yea? 
I like my simple set up of 4 valves it takes less room, gauges, switches, over all cleaner install, less $ too. But if 8 can make the ride and handling better i might change it up? 

ok input, advice, experiences...


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

you are spot on.
there are cheap 8v manifolds out there. i ran the arnott manifold for 6+ months and it gave no issues. cost me $310 shipped.


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

i made a thread about this a few months ago which has some good input.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4481291


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*

Yes running a 4valve system would effect handling. Let's say you are running a pair for the front and a pair for the the rear. If your looking for handling this is not a god thing. What will happen in this situation, is when you make a left turn all the air from the left side of the car will transfer to the right bags. And vice versa. Handling is gone in a situation like this. Even with sway bars as thick as can be you will still get the most insane body roll known to man.


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

To my understanding of reading some posts, for a mk4 golf chassis, the amount of body roll would not be that significant; easily justified by the 150+$ savings. Also I am pretty sure its a lot easier to set up a 4valve rather than an 8 valve as far as plumbing and wiring.


_Modified by Jester2893 at 5:20 PM 11-9-2009_


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Jester2893)*

it all depends on your struts. if you use softer struts like bagyards you will get body roll, but if you use bag over coils that need 90 psi ride height you wont


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

I've always wondered why so many people are so stuck on running an 8v system. 
I'd much rather control my front and rear ride height evenly by one button each. How often do you really need to control left vs. right? I don't ever if they're going up and down together in unison. 
I'm currently running a 4v setup (actually 2 manual valves) and it's so ideal. 
The only downside is if you are having any problems or leaks (ie. stuck valve or blow a bag) it's going to effect the otherside as well.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (Taj Franz)*

I am not looking at gaining side to side i just want more driveabilty


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*

In my opinion if your after "drive-ability" and not concerned with "low-ness" then upgrading to 8 valves would be a better choice. But for someone like me who wants a very simple system and is not really concerned as much about cornering and handling then stick with the 4 valves.
I honestly don't see TOO much of a difference between a 4 valve and 8 valve with the mk4 or older platforms because there such small cars. I think it was [email protected] said that he had some customers running 4 valves on some big old cadillacs and were more than happy with them.
You really need to find someone who has gone from 4 valve to 8 valve. 
But what do I know? I'm just a 16 year old trolling the air forum...


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (JesseAirLiftCompany)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JesseAirLiftCompany* »_Yes running a 4valve system would effect handling. Let's say you are running a pair for the front and a pair for the the rear. If your looking for handling this is not a god thing. What will happen in this situation, is when you make a left turn all the air from the left side of the car will transfer to the right bags. And vice versa. Handling is gone in a situation like this. Even with sway bars as thick as can be you will still get the most insane body roll known to man. 

as i know this is probably true, I do not have "the most insane body roll known to man" I mean it's certainly not a track car, but I rip on my car in the CO mtns and have never once regretted my 4 valve setup


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

if your shocks are valved properly and you have your valves close to your bags, the body roll won't be insanely horrible. almost every management kit that bagyard sells in austria is four valves. i've ridden in a number of cars with four valve setups and have never really found the body roll to be insane - might i add i rode in these cars on the autobahn at 100+mph. i also rode in a 400awhp s4 on 19's with 35 series tires that puts down low 12's on the strip and i never really felt that the ride was compromised due to only having four valves.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

I love four valve set ups. Simple and good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
My next personal set up will be 4 fo sure.


----------



## pineman (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

I had my 1st air setup this summer with 8 manual valves. It was with aero sports on KW var 1 coilovers front and chapman kit back. I drove normally front with about as 30-40psi and 50-80psi out back depending on load. Car was -89 passat wagon 2wd. 
I 100% loved the ride: soft, no body roll at all even when cornering hard (or well, how hard can you corner with 165/50 15"'s







...) and the shock balance was good (rears had some adjustibility on dampening, or I that what the button was for







..). 
Now I'm setting up same bags on similar car but with asco valves (thanks Kevin for overseas service again







) and still plan to go 8v. This car will have some power too(at least more than the 112hp last one had) , so I'm planning on trying how it works on track days. 
But now that everyone is talking so much good about 4v, maybe I could try.. Or I'll by another to bag and make it with 4v for cruising.. Atleast trackdays might be better with 8v's.


----------

